# GOOG - Alphabet Inc. (NasdaqGS)



## John Trader (3 December 2015)

Seems that it is the local fixing. Despite the rise. Aggressive purchases are over. We are waiting for rollback.


----------



## John Trader (3 December 2015)

*Re: GOOG overview (2/12/2015)*


----------

